# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  MagoMigue, de gira por China

## rave

MagoMigue, de gira por toda China. Ideal

13985530.jpg
_
La gira, que celebra su cuarto año, es una colaboración del Festival de Magia de GranHada Hocus Pocus con Poly Theater Group

El ilusionista granadino Miguel Puga se encuentra este verano de gira por China, con compromisos en diferentes teatros de veinte ciudades del gigante asiático.

La gira, que celebra su cuarto año, es una colaboración del Festival de Magia de GranHada Hocus Pocus con Poly Theater Group. En el espectáculo 'El secreto que nunca sabrás' participan, además de MagoMigue, el ilusionista español Miguel Ángel Gea, el estadounidense Rocco Silano y el alemán Timo Marc._

----------


## carmen

en China? esta en la otra punta del mundo, jaja Buena suerte!!

----------

